# AMD compatible 3D LED monitor >=23"



## digitaltab (Jan 2, 2012)

i have previously asked this question by posting a thread, but didn't got satisfying response, so again....
please mention all compatible 3D LED monitors, for AMD 6870 card,
for 3D gaming and 3D movies, available at NEHRU PLACE, DELHI.

my budget- around 15k

i have heard of these:
LG 2342DP


also, mention if buying this LG monitor will be a good decision or not?

one thing more, i have a intel core 2 duo e7400 2.8 GHz with 3GB DDR2 ram.
will this be powerful enough to play the latest games like arkham city and revelations in 3D or do i need a upgrade? This question is a secondary question, more importantly, i want the answer of the first one...
Thank You.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

The monitor is fine as you really don't have any other choice for AMD.

Now, for using 3D with AMD cards, you'd also need a third party driver from either Tridef or iZ3D. Google and check for the support for your game before decising upon.

I recommend Tridef, but check for game support.

But remember, HD 6870 is only fast for Stereo 3D gaming on 720p. So, run games on that resolution for best experience. Otherwise play without 3D.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

ico said:


> The monitor is fine as you really don't have any other choice for AMD.
> 
> Now, for using 3D with AMD cards, you'd also need a third party driver from either Tridef or iZ3D. Google and check for the support for your game before decising upon.
> 
> ...



3rd party drivers? 
is there any compatibility issue with AMD cards?
can you please explain the term "stereo 3D gaming", if its different from normal 3D gaming?
one thing more, are nvidia cards better than AMD with respect to 3D gaming?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ There is no compatibility issue with AMD cards

for Stereo 3D gaming see this wiki article: Stereoscopy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> one thing more, are nvidia cards better than AMD with respect to 3D gaming?



Yes, nvidia is more matured in 3D than their counterpart AMD.


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> 3rd party drivers?
> is there any compatibility issue with AMD cards?
> can you please explain the term "stereo 3D gaming", if its different from normal 3D gaming?
> one thing more, are nvidia cards better than AMD with respect to 3D gaming?


No compatibility issue as such you are thinking. AMD sponsors these.

nVidia edges it. Not that much better. That's all.

But you must know that to properly run stereo 3D you need a card which can deliver 60 fps. Even GTX 580 SLI has trouble doing so @ 1080p in somebgames if you crank up AA. What do you think about HD 6870? and AMD doesn't support Crossfire in this case. It's being implemented though.

Rendering in stereo 3D is really intensive. HD 6970 2GB turns out to be the minimum single card solution thanks to higher VRAM. GTX 560 Ti 2 GB SLI is the one which usually gets recommended. In AMD's case, you should ideally be going for a 3D monitor which has Display Port. 3D in HDMI and DVI is bottlenecked by the bandwidth only letting you game @ 1080p@24fps and 720p@60fps.

One more thing. imho, 3D is a gimmick. Looks fancy and 'cool' for an hour and impressive in demos. But you outgrow it quickly. You can't even game for a long time with it anyways. Movie watching is fine. Invest when this thing becomes a 'real' deal - and that's going to be atleast 2-3 years later. Current scenario? Don't waste money.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

ico said:


> No compatibility issue as such you are thinking. AMD sponsors these.
> 
> nVidia edges it. Not that much better. That's all.
> 
> ...



thanks for the advice, i'll wait...


----------

